# AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: The Battle Lines Are Drawn For War



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237166643865886721






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237046045055561728


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

In that Road To Salt Lake video - Are the Librarians kayfabe acting out a skit for the fans/viewers amusement or is there an invisible camera man/fourth wall aspect at play here? Does the "Road To..." series exist in the Dynamite/AEW universe? I mean it has to right since it's being used to sell the upcoming shows and Dustin, JR, Ortiz/Santana are all knowingly being interviewed for their respective segments. Can Pete Avalon the AEW character watch the "Road to..." show on youtube and if so would he see his own skit?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I guess Cody vs. Ortiz is on this show as well.

I assume next week they’ll do some kind of match to determine who has the advantage in War Games.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

MJF, Butcher, Blade Vs. Jurassic Express on this show as well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please let Moxley do an Austin and just run rough shot on the IC all night. 

Interfere in any Ortiz and Santana matches and beating them with a steel chair. Attack Hager back stage. Then final cherry being Hangman's partner and just getting his hands on Jericho and Sammy legally. 

Should make for a good show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MJF said:


> Please let Moxley do an Austin and just run rough shot on the IC all night.
> 
> Interfere in any Ortiz and Santana matches and beating them with a steel chair. Attack Hager back stage. Then final cherry being Hangman's partner and just getting his hands on Jericho and Sammy legally.
> 
> Should make for a good show.


This sounds fantastic. And it’ll keep people tuned in.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> In that Road To Salt Lake video - Are the Librarians kayfabe acting out a skit for the fans/viewers amusement or is there an invisible camera man/fourth wall aspect at play here? Does the "Road To..." series exist in the Dynamite/AEW universe? I mean it has to right since it's being used to sell the upcoming shows and Dustin, JR, Ortiz/Santana are all knowingly being interviewed for their respective segments. Can Pete Avalon the AEW character watch the "Road to..." show on youtube and if so would he see his own skit?


Well that one guy from Dark Order was in the library, so there could be magic involved

The worst part about this was not the format but rather that they seemed to be hinting that the Librarians are gonna have a segment on Dynamite where they try to figure out who the exalted one is, which sounds horrible


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Nah the Librarian thing will just be kept on BTE. On the show they are nothing but jobbers but on BTE they have always had storytelling segments that end up having no bearing on the show. More than likely they will keep this detective work up for a few BTE shows and then they finally crack it and are so excited to tell everyone only to find out that the Exalted One was reveled to everyone the prior week on Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Nah the Librarian thing will just be kept on BTE. On the show they are nothing but jobbers but on BTE they have always had storytelling segments that end up having no bearing on the show. More than likely they will keep this detective work up for a few BTE shows and then they finally crack it and are so excited to tell everyone only to find out that the Exalted One was reveled to everyone the prior week on Dynamite.


If it was for BTE why is it on the Dynamite countdown show?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Im looking forward to the day its Avalon v Cutler v Nakazawa triple threat when one of them SURELY must get their first win


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Im looking forward to the day its Avalon v Cutler v Nakazawa triple threat when one of them SURELY must get their first win


I'd take Cutler in that one. He's at least been competitive in some of his losses


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to Death Triangle. PAC leading a stable is gonna be awesome. Expecting MOX to go crazy as well. 

I really hope AEW doesn't opt for the 3-man title over the singles mid-card title though. Would be different and fresh, but it would result in way too many 6 man tags. We already get enough of them on this show.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF said:


> Please let Moxley do an Austin and just run rough shot on the IC all night.
> 
> Interfere in any Ortiz and Santana matches and beating them with a steel chair. Attack Hager back stage. Then final cherry being Hangman's partner and just getting his hands on Jericho and Sammy legally.
> 
> Should make for a good show.


He needs a badass arrival to the arena. The show should start with him pulling up in his truck and looking for fights everywhere until he gets his hands on all 5 of them.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why is joey janela teaming with private party ? there kinda force feeding us this 3 man tag shit down our throats


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Why is joey janela teaming with private party ? there kinda force feeding us this 3 man tag shit down our throats


I thought Janella was a heel, I must have missed something


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

reyfan said:


> I thought Janella was a heel, I must have missed something


I don't think Joey has ever been presented as a heel.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Geeee said:


> If it was for BTE why is it on the Dynamite countdown show?


You're right I watched the Road To, BTE and Sammy's Vlog back to back to back and got them mixed up. So I have no idea then.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Why is joey janela teaming with private party ? there kinda force feeding us this 3 man tag shit down our throats


Janela had better not come out looking like he did on Dark, that's all I can say.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW should book this show as a season finale with a big ending segment and cliff hanger because I think this is going to be the last Dynamite for a couple months at least.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should book this show as a season finale with a big ending segment and cliff hanger because I think this is going to be the last Dynamite for a couple months at least.


Empty arena Dynamite would be nice.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Empty arena Dynamite would be nice.


No crowd matches always seemed off to me. I wonder how well they could be filmed in front of green screen and CGI in a crowd in post. 

More likely DoN II would be the unofficial next season kickoff. If not All Out II. TNT could just start airing Dynamite reruns from the start over the next weeks/months.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I think empty crowds are going to be a big thing going forward until this virus gets contained. Better to be safe than sorry and take all precautions possible at this time.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should book this show as a season finale with a big ending segment and cliff hanger because I think this is going to be the last Dynamite for a couple months at least.


With this in mind, could you see Brodie Lee/Lance Archer, etc debuting tonight? Especially in the case of Lee and New York declaring a State of Emergency due to the Coronavirus.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

An empty arena show but with thousands of cardboard cut out fans would be sick. At least they'd be more polite than regular wrestling fans.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m not sure AEW can afford to lose the momentum right now.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

bdon said:


> I’m not sure AEW can afford to lose the momentum right now.


Bingo. This would likely end AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Bingo. This would likely end AEW.


Yep. This would be a huge blow for AEW.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

MJF said:


> Please let Moxley do an Austin and just run rough shot on the IC all night.
> 
> Interfere in any Ortiz and Santana matches and beating them with a steel chair. Attack Hager back stage. Then final cherry being Hangman's partner and just getting his hands on Jericho and Sammy legally.
> 
> Should make for a good show.


Isnt it exactly what he should have done you know....
When he was actually feuding with Jericho? He is the champion. People need to chase him, not the other way around. That's why me and @bdon kept saying he was booked like a challenger before. 
That's quite the idea tho, but what would be the point when their goal is to build towards blood and guts which is inner circle vs elite? Many questions


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Bingo. This would likely end AEW.


It's a blow, no doubt, but it wouldn't be the end of the company. You can do empty arena shows, and work around it for the time being. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.

You just have to hope this is something resolved by the end of the year, but who knows at this point.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Bingo. This would likely end AEW.


Only if they completely stop doing shows. They can still have episodes of Dynamite without a live audience, and if people in the US would actually be quarantined like they are in Italy, their TV viewership may actually end up increasing.

They could focus more on the character development aspect of the show, too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> Isnt it exactly what he should have done you know....
> When he was actually feuding with Jericho? He is the champion. People need to chase him, not the other way around. That's why me and @bdon kept saying he was booked like a challenger before.
> That's quite the idea tho, but what would be the point when their goal is to build towards blood and guts which is inner circle vs elite? Many questions


Exactly. The champion does not fucking chase, but some people refuse to admit this or are too dense to understand this concept.



FatAbomination said:


> It's a blow, no doubt, but it wouldn't be the end of the company. You can do empty arena shows, and work around it for the time being. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.
> 
> You just have to hope this is something resolved by the end of the year, but who knows at this point.


An empty arena loses one of AEW’s best characters: the hot crowds. The crowd is no doubt one of the best things about the company, and its shows as a great crowd can save even the most boring of matches and angles.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

bdon said:


> An empty arena loses one of AEW’s best characters: the hot crowds. The crowd is no doubt one of the best things about the company, and its shows as a great crowd can save even the most boring of matches and angles.


Yeah, it hurts, it's not going to kill the company tho, especially if it's not for a lengthy period of time. It's not the ideal situation, but it's not going to end things.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> An empty arena loses one of AEW’s best characters: the hot crowds. The crowd is no doubt one of the best things about the company, and its shows as a great crowd can save even the most boring of matches and angles.


Maybe private shows in that case - friends and family of talent and employers


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> With this in mind, could you see Brodie Lee/Lance Archer, etc debuting tonight? Especially in the case of Lee and New York declaring a State of Emergency due to the Coronavirus.


I think we get Matt Hardy and a new look Dark Order tonight.

NXT tapes in front of 400 weekly at Full Sale. Maybe AEW should do a studio show like NWA Power with a very limited audience.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just to remind UK watches that Dynamite starts at midnight tonight and not the normal 1am time. I learned this the hard way when I missed an hour of the Elimination Chamber PPV, although I'm glad I found out then rather than tonight as I'd rather watch Dynamite.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think we get Matt Hardy and a new look Dark Order tonight.
> 
> NXT tapes in front of 400 weekly at Full Sale. Maybe AEW should do a studio show like NWA Power with a very limited audience.


Damn. But yeah they could do that and it would be better than an empty arena.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The talk of cancelling shows is pretty much dominating the conversation in wrestling now. It’s gonna be really weird if all major wrestling promotions are going to have to take a step back for a little while.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Will not be a big crowd tonight.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Britz94xD said:


> An empty arena show but with thousands of cardboard cut out fans would be sick. At least they'd be more polite than regular wrestling fans.


how about thousands of vince cutouts xD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well there's one thing that AEW has over WWE and that is it can be more creative with empty seats than the big boys I'm sure


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

I live about 60 miles from Newark. I'm debating buying a ticket for Blood & Guts. Ya'll think its work the drive?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Did you guys catch the "Dynamite" Control Center earlier today? Jenn Decker is really getting more comfortable in her role. I loved her line about MJF: "God, it's like he has a different T-shirt for every occasion. It's like we're a T-shirt company or something...." (Followed by a knowing look staring into the camera)

That was great!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Why is joey janela teaming with private party ? there kinda force feeding us this 3 man tag shit down our throats


I don't criticize AEW much at all, but this I can agree with. The 6 man tags are a little too much. They gotta showcase Death Triangle though so I can forgive it this time.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Well there's one thing that AEW has over WWE and that is it can be more creative with empty seats than the big boys I'm sure


Fill the empty seats with Creeper cutouts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody and Ortiz to start. Cody needs a win, that boy been taking hella L's.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think WWE is in worst shape/risk given all the "fat" they have on their roster with low level guarantees. If Mania has to be canceled that is a huge revenue hit for WWE and along with stopping house shows I could see a huge purge of their roster which would kill morale within the lockerroom. This could kill their ESPN+ negotiations as well for the time being.

Also XFL in Seattle will be played in an empty stadium. How many more weeks is there and can they last without the fans - TV ratings have tanked and it will look worse with no fans.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody is undeniably over.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That tattoo is hilarious lol. Not gonna lie Im already used to it though.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, that answers that.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Man, Archer and Jake look great together


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Lance Archer!! 

(What kind of nickname is "Murderhawk"?)


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh shit!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well they picked a guy that is not going to get dwarfed by Jake. Good move.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like how they debuted Archer here. Everything doesn't have to be over the top hyped so I appreciate the slick way they brought him in.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't get why they didn't just debut him last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The 42 year old badass needs help from the 60+ year old smh lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't get why they didn't just debut him last week.


I think they needed the one week tease. Having anyone walk out there with Jake without Jake having been on TV before would have instantly taking the attention off the new guy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lance Archer has a great look


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Feels like we're in the twilight zone, Trump is president and Cody is the most over guy in wrestling atm. WTF.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The 42 year old badass needs help from the 60+ year old smh lol


The point of a manager is not to be muscle. Who can get inside an opponent's head and give you pro tips better than a vet like Jake? Who would hire a 20 year old as their manager?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Flair Flop(TM).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> The point of a manager is not to be muscle. Who can get inside an opponent's head and give you pro tips better than a vet like Jake? Who would hire a 20 year old as their manager?


What is Jake who's kayfabe hasn't won much really worth? It'd be like an NBA player asking Barkley how to win a championship. It's just as silly as Cody and Arn. Give managers to folk that need them because they can't talk or need muscle/beauty to get heat.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I bet Archer isn’t Jakes only client. I’m guessing another reveal tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What is Jake who's kayfabe hasn't won much really worth? It'd be like an NBA player asking Barkley how to win a championship. It's just as silly as Cody and Arn. Give managers to folk that need them because they can't talk or need muscle/beauty to get heat.


Maybe they want to build him to be a new psychological heel? We do not know yet. I agree Arm is wasted with Cody.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

"Dip shits"

Hehehe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho looks in good shape. Poor Nick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good idea bad execution


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I had to step out for a moment, did Archer do anything?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lance Archer has a great look


I.agree


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Being trapped under the gate was kind of silly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe they want to build him to be a new psychological heel? We do not know yet. I agree Arm is wasted with Cody.


I guess that's fair, though mind games with his size just feels weird. Specially with a nickname like murderhawk. Just let him murder death kill shit lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I guess that's fair, though mind games with his size just feels weird. Specially with a nickname like murderhawk. Just let him murder death kill shit lol.


Maybe so. It might turn out to be an odd pairing, we will see. I still like the idea of Jake as a manager in AEW a lot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I had to step out for a moment, did Archer do anything?


Nope, Jake said something to him. He looked like he was going to jump the baricade. Then Cody saw him so they walked to the back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR saying medical facility haha. At least that takes care of the Bucks for this episode.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What was sillier Becky stealing the ambulance or The Elite's car conviently being there (unless I missed something).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That gimmick...


----------



## DrewCN (Jan 10, 2012)

MrThortan said:


> Being trapped under the gate was kind of silly.


It looks like they rammed the gate down on his face


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Love me some Shida.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

It's nice to be joining the Live discussion tonight, I usually work on Wednesday nights and dont catch Dynamite until the next day or Saturday. Great show so far.

The redemption of Jake The Snake has been so awesome man, I'm so happy to hear him cut a promo these days and be a manager.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ugh....Nyla


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> It's nice to be joining the Live discussion tonight, I usually work on Wednesday nights and dont catch Dynamite until the next day or Saturday. Great show so far.
> 
> The redemption of Jake The Snake has been so awesome man, I'm so happy to hear him cut a promo these days and be a manager.


It starts an hour earlier for me starting this week. Have to get used to that again. I love seeing Jake back. You can tell he really is loving being back too.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Being trapped under the gate was kind of silly.


dont think he was trapped it looked more like the IC beat the shit out of him and slammed the gate on his face


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

"SHE"
"SHE SHE WOMAN'S CHAMPION "
"HER "

repeating words wont make it true


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> It starts an hour earlier for me starting this week. Have to get used to that again. I love seeing Jake back. You can tell he really is loving being back too.


Yeah no doubt, ever since Beyond the Mat I've been worried about him, I've seen The Redemption movie and all the sad clips of Indie shows..it's awesome to see him maintaining his health and back on national TV. 

The guy is a fucking legend, top 10 heels ever and he deserves it.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Is Dynamite still killing NXT in ratings?? I don't keep up with that stuff and I watch AEW repeats but have lost track of NXT minus Ciampa..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nanu Nanu.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Well it started an hour early, so anybody can bring me up what have i missed?
And will it be regulary 1h earlier?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Holy Shida!" 

You might have your top lady face now AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> "Holy Shida!"
> 
> You might have your top lady face now AEW.


And of course she gets pinned.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That title belt looks like a toy


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Will Christopher Daniels be remembered as a legend?? The guy has been around for so long but hasn't done much of note.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

really messed up seeing a dude throwing women around then burying his face in their crotch


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Will Christopher Daniels be remembered as a legend?? The guy has been around for so long but hasn't done much of note.


Yup midcard legend


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Will Christopher Daniels be remembered as a legend?? The guy has been around for so long but hasn't done much of note.


Not at all. He's dog shit.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

AEWMoxley said:


> Not at all. He's dog shit.


I've never liked him personally but I look at him like a Tommy Dreamer sort of guy..I'll remember him but he never did that much.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Opener and women's tag match were both pretty decent, but Bea getting into title contention already despite Hayter being more entertaining is pretty meh. :\


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That womens match went 5 minutes too long but Bea getting a push is what I can get behind. That Chris Daniels segment has been the only highlight of the show so far.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Will Christopher Daniels be remembered as a legend?? The guy has been around for so long but hasn't done much of note.


He's a legend in my book. Was part of some of TNA's greatest matches. The leader of Triple-X. Had an awesome rivalry with AJ Styles. Just a great performer.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously...more adults going to sell for Marco? They have to stop this nonsense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Me likes the new MJF theme


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Jazminator said:


> He's a legend in my book. Was part of some of TNA's greatest matches. The leader of Triple-X. Had an awesome rivalry with AJ Styles. Just a great performer.


Consistent performer no doubt!! That is why I brought it up. I think he will be remembered fondly. Just never broke out as a huge star.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The old jobber, the young jobber and the Bunny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Will Butcher and the Blade finally get a win tonight?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

What's the point of wasting MJF in this nothing match instead of giving him a lengthy promo?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha great start for MJF's new theme music


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Yeah no doubt, ever since Beyond the Mat I've been worried about him, I've seen The Redemption movie and all the sad clips of Indie shows..it's awesome to see him maintaining his health and back on national TV.
> 
> The guy is a fucking legend, top 10 heels ever and he deserves it.


@prosperwithdeen in the house!! Hell yeah. Haha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a stupid reason to keep Cody ranked but fair enough lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who will.be Pages partner?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Who will.be Pages partner?


Matt Hardy maybe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hot damn, Luchasaurus is over 

Honestly wish they'd pull the trigger on a mid-card belt already, since it'd be a great way to get him, Wardlow, Archer and others to build up their momentum for world title reigns.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF is so fucking epic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Matt Hardy maybe


I thought this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I thought this.


I still think Darby.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That was a stupid reason to keep Cody ranked but fair enough lol


What was the reason? Missed that


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

MJF can be a massive star man..they are actually building him up perfectly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt should be in bed already. There’s school tomorrow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> The old jobber, the young jobber and the Bunny.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Man..Seeing a wrestling show that's so full of life and the energetic fans brings tears to my eyes. (Especially after EC)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hot damn, Luchasaurus is over
> 
> Honestly wish they'd pull the trigger on a mid-card belt already, since it'd be a great way to get him, Wardlow, Archer and others to build up their momentum for world title reigns.


Seems to me like theyy're getting ready for a 3 man title, which Im not really a fan of.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good show so far. Solid Women's tag match. Cody/Ortiz was good. Good promo by Daniels. 

The mystery partner is either Mox or Allin.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Any need going to Marco should be going to Jungle Boy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Seems to me like theyy're getting ready for a 3 man title, which Im not really a fan of.


I don't think they should either. They got a lot of trios, but not enough to sustain a division.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Seems to me like theyy're getting ready for a 3 man title, which Im not really a fan of.


Neither am I. They should be introducing this mid card title if anything.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor old jobber.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor MJF.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Child throwing a tantrum. How is MJF selling this crap?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Break his arm, please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hot ass Bunny!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, MJF.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Timings were off in that match but man do the fans love Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd love to see the NBA dunk contest folk hit some if those dives


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Luachasaurus and Butcher taking a page out the Nasty Boyz and just Clubberin' each other was great. Marko taking the L was the most ideal way to end this, since B&B&B needed a win desperately.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I have zero interest in 3 man titles no promotion has ever made them work


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marco Stunt is killing Jurassic Express for me


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I've said it before, but Marko Stunt completely kills Jungle Boy's role as the small, plucky, underdog babyface; his mere presence chips away at Jungle Boy's potential.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

See these type of things are so cool and match Darby so much. WWE needs to learn shit like this from AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL I love how different Darby Allin is


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

luchasaurus about killing himself with that flip outside ...I like the dude but he should limit those flips ..his body wont last


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match was fun as hell!

And Blade and Butcher get a win! That makes me happy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> luchasaurus about killing himself with that flip outside ...I like the dude but he should limit those flips ..his body wont last


Yes. It needs to be saved for big PPV moments. If you make it normal, nothing is special.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Britt Baker simply saying what we're all thinking about the crowd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> Timings were off in that match but man do the fans love Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy


Luchasaurus could easily be a Kane-esque main eventer with the right booking. JB had a solid outing with Jericho a little while back and he was quite the house of fire tonight, so I'm not opposed to them continuing to test the waters with him.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't like Jungle Boy at ALL but I understand the appeal and Stunt is really holding him back. He can be something special but they need to separate them asap. 

Again, not a fan but I get the appeal.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Janela ? ? ?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Oracle said:


> I have zero interest in 3 man titles no promotion has ever made them work


World Class Championship Wrestling did.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm married, BAYBAY. Nice comeback from Swole.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder if the TV cameras were showing on the ugly fans on purpose when Britt was insulting the crowd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Swole getting more and more over. I like that they are at least TRYING to build feuds within the womens division even though it still kinda sucks. Effort is all I can ask for. Its not all about the womens main event scene.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Seems to me like theyy're getting ready for a 3 man title, which Im not really a fan of.


I've really enjoyed AEW, but I wouldn't be surprised if their take on a trios title wound up being between the WWE's CW Title and Women's Tag Team Titles in regard to relevance / importance.

New Day revitalized the popularity of the Freebird Rule, so I really don't see why they can't use that for certain trios that are gunning for the tag titles. If anything, a mid-card title is much more appropriate for the roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT just did the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> I wonder if the TV cameras were showing on the ugly fans on purpose when Britt was insulting the crowd.


I mean, pan to the crowd in general, and there's a 95% chance.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice theme song for death triangle


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Death Triangle is really badass.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jazminator said:


> I wonder if the TV cameras were showing on the ugly fans on purpose when Britt was insulting the crowd.


Its not that hard. You could literally pan to any shot of the crowd and BOOM.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MY BOY PAC!! Loving the entrance


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

If the Lucha Bros ever split, I'd love to see the eventual match between Fenix and Pentagon.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> NXT just did the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story lol


They were a Luchadore cartel ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

El Hammerstone said:


> If the Lucha Bros ever split, I'd love to see the eventual match between Fenix and Pentagon.


They were awesome as singles guys in Lucha Underground. 

I'd LOVE to see Pentagon get a major push as a heel. Him and Moxley in a feud would be something else.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> NXT just did the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story lol


They were a Luchadore cartel ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Janela putting crowd to sleep.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Venom-inspired gear by Pentagon Jr?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

El Hammerstone said:


> If the Lucha Bros ever split, I'd love to see the eventual match between Fenix and Pentagon.


They were awesome as singles guys in Lucha Underground. 

I'd LOVE to see Pentagon get a major push as a heel. Him and Moxley in a feud would be something else.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

It pisses me off that they show Janela's face so damn close to the camera, and I'm unable to strange him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im gonna need PAC to put an end to this now. Dominate these guys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> They were a Luchadore cartel


I know, but that shit was wild lol. Of all the storylines to redo, why that lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I liked that Swole/Baker promo. I didn't even know that Swole was married to Cedric Alexander, just looked it up out of curiosity 

How many AEW/WWE couple have we got. Swole/Alexander, Baker/Cole Mox/Renee Spears/Peyton anyone else I'm missing??


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ahí, ahí, el Triángulo de la Muerte. Well said.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Janella, Stunt, Private Party all on the same show. Just need Avalon, Havoc and QT to cover all of the wrestlers who shouldn't ever be on television.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I liked that Swole/Baker promo. I didn't even know that Swole was married to Cedric Alexander, just looked it up out of curiosity
> 
> How many AEW/WWE couple have we got. Swole/Alexander, Baker/Cole Mox/Renee Spears/Peyton anyone else I'm missing??


Spears is banging Peyton Royce? That lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This new trio already being geeked out by being in a competitive match with these losers.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> I liked that Swole/Baker promo. I didn't even know that Swole was married to Cedric Alexander, just looked it up out of curiosity
> 
> How many AEW/WWE couple have we got. Swole/Alexander, Baker/Cole Mox/Renee Spears/Peyton anyone else I'm missing??


Not an AEW/WWE couple but Bea Priestly and Will Ospreay are a thing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

at that Hurricanrana-Death Valley driver combo



Geeee said:


> Venom-inspired gear by Pentagon Jr?


Yup. Just did a double take on his mask and the left eye is definitely symbiote-ish while the lower left side has Venom's iconic maw and tongue.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Black Arrow is one of my favorite moves.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I understand they wanna give the fans a good show but Death Triangle need to look stronger


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Too much offense by Nutella.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Why does every single wrestler need to get their shit in? This was the perfect match for Death Triangle to destroy these three dorks and they're going this long?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"My Daddy told me a long time ago, you can't win em all, if you don't win the first one!"- JR

LMAOOOOO shutup JR


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This badass new group is going to run from Chuck Taylor and an invalid?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Janella, Stunt, Private Party all on the same show. Just need Avalon, Havoc and QT to cover all of the wrestlers who shouldn't ever be on television.


Kiss? Luther?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This was very poorly executed. PP dude barely made the distance and Fenix obviously launched himself


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That match was good. I don’t care what anybody says.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What was the reason? Missed that


None as of yet


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

So Dustin Rhodes is the mystery partner ....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What was the reason? Missed that


Oh because beating Cody could be a big rankings boost


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> This badass new group is going to run from Chuck Taylor and an invalid?


50-50 booking baby, letting everybody shine by allowing no one to shine.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DOTL said:


> That match was good. I don’t care what anybody says.


I agree but the question is whether Death Triangle should be having a good match with these guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Why does every single wrestler need to get their shit in? This was the perfect match for Death Triangle to destroy these three dorks and they're going this long?


They wanna give the fans great wrestling in every match so they can get their money's worth but sometimes I think its okay to have teams get a majority of the offense. This was more 50/50 offense from both teams when it should have been 75/25 with Death Triangle putting in work. Good match I just wanted more domination from PAC especially.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DOTL said:


> That match was good. I don’t care what anybody says.


It was a fine match, but it doesn't do what it was supposed to do for the dangerous new trio. Especially making them run away from The Best Friends afterwards.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So Brodie Lee is the exalted one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Luke Harper is the exalted one?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I agree but the question is whether Death Triangle should be having a good match with these guys.


Well, squash matches don’t work as well as people think.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They wanna give the fans great wrestling in every match so they can get their money's worth but sometimes I think its okay to have teams get a majority of the offense. This was more 50/50 offense from both teams when it should have been 75/25 with Death Triangle putting in work. Good match I just wanted more domination from PAC especially.


They could give the fans an entire other match and two good promos in the time it just took PAC and the Lucha bros to beat a bunch of dorks. They would get more of their moneys worth if something good was happening instead.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn good work there by Moxley. I love a good blood feud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Spears should totally pick Simon Miller as his partner.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DOTL said:


> Well, squash matches don’t work as well as people think.


They do when you do them the right amount of times. I get that you're implying WWE's squash matches don't work and that's because they don't lead to anything. But AEW is the savior now and making those three dorks stand up to PAC and the Lucha bros doesn't put Death Triangle over, it makes everyone look pretty average.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So,...Dustin as Page's partner?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So,...Dustin as Page's partner?


Of course he’s not


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Looks like no Moxley vs MJF at DON. Oh well, that just increases the likelihood of MJF taking the title when they eventually square off after a lengthy Moxley reign.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> Well, squash matches don’t work as well as people think.


They totally work when showing someone new or showing somebody people are familiar with has had a change of mindset. This back and forth match would only work if they were showcasing a new guy against someone long established.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> They could give the fans an entire other match and two good promos in the time it just took PAC and the Lucha bros to beat a bunch of dorks. They would get more of their moneys worth if something good was happening instead.


You're not wrong about that, the problem though is if the fans keep going crazy for these "equal" matches then AEW will keep booking all their matches this way. Good thing about this though is that on PPV, they get it right. Its just their live TV shows that they need to tweak I think.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Of course he’s not


You sure about that? LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> Looks like no Moxley vs MJF at DON. Oh well, that just increases the likelihood of MJF taking the title when they eventually square off after a lengthy Moxley reign.


I dont know I dont think that was enough of an indication that it will be Hager vs Moxley. Thats not a big enough match. They may start building Mox/MJF after Blood and Guts.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're not wrong about that, the problem though is if the fans keep going crazy for these "equal" matches then AEW will keep booking all their matches this way. Good thing about this though is that on PPV, they get it right. Its just their live TV shows that they need to tweak I think.


It's been said before, AEW crowds would go wild for anything at the moment. It's those at home they need to start aiming their product at


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NXT Only said:


> Of course he’s not


You were saying?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 beat me to it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> [/QUOTE


Thats Awesome


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wanted Darby but Dustin makes perfect sense


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Gotta hand it to AEW's production monkeys, they almost always find a way to make a chuckle-worthy graphic headline.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I dont know I dont think that was enough of an indication that it will be Hager vs Moxley. Thats not a big enough match. They may start building Mox/MJF after Blood and Guts.


Not Hager necessarily. It could very well be a Jericho rematch. I guess there's still time to get MJF involved, but tonight would have been the perfect opportunity to do so.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Drinking someone else's drink seems like a REALLY bad idea right now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> They totally work when showing someone new or showing somebody people are familiar with has had a change of mindset. This back and forth match would only work if they were showcasing a new guy against someone long established.


Maybe he didnt see goldbergs run,it sure worked for him


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mox to attack wiith a steel pipe to end the show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well Dustin was a let down lol. Hopefully they nail the exalted one reveal or fans will be pissed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Drinking someone else's drink seems like a REALLY bad idea right now.


I know right lol he needs to calm down with that. Obvious reason being the virus but what if some asshole spits in their beer before handing it off?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Maybe he didnt see goldbergs run,it sure worked for him


I'm sure he did lol. For whatever reason a lot of folk absolutely hate squash matches and DQ finishes lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dustin killed my interest in the main event, not gonna lie.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Drinking someone else's drink seems like a REALLY bad idea right now.


Only the most heelish of heels would dare to undermine Corona-chan's superman push right now.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Loving the show but maybe there was a little too many tag team matches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, that Jericho/Sammy pose, lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> Not Hager necessarily. It could very well be a Jericho rematch. I guess there's still time to get MJF involved, but tonight would have been the perfect opportunity to do so.


I hope not. I love Jericho but the guy is slow AF now. DON is not until May so they have plenty of time to get anything gong. Im thinking that Wardlow/MJF will attack Mox after Blood and Guts. Jericho is also going on tour so I doubt they do the rematch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NBA postponed it's season after a player tested positive for Corona Virus, they were going to play empty arenas starting soon. March Madness will be empty arena. No way Pro wrestling can keep having shows with crowds - not socially acceptable when the concern in to "flatten the curve" through social distancing. 

Cody and the EVP's should announce in the ring tonight that this will be the last show for awhile.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if this episode drops below 800K viewers. Whole lot of nothing. You've got MJF in the building and you put him in a worthless trio tag instead of giving him a mic. Yikes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh God, that Jericho/Sammy pose, lol.


Not gonna lie, their mentor/apprentice relationship is ridiculously charming despite exuding such douchey energy, and it's definitely my favorite aspect of the IC.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully a wild Mox makes an appearance to end the show, I wouldnt end the show with this tag match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho handing out head chair shots out like its Candy AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NBA postponed it's season after a player tested positive for Corona Virus, they were going to play empty arenas starting soon. March Madness will be empty arena. No way Pro wrestling can keep having shows with crowds - not socially acceptable when the concern in to "flatten the curve" through social distancing.
> 
> Cody and the EVP's should announce in the ring tonight that this will be the last show for awhile.


If I was them I wouldn't say shit. Follow WWE's lead, until major media puts pressure on WWE I'd give no fucks if I was them.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Solid ending, but the rest of the show sucked.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder which three members of the Elite will team up next week? Cody, Matt and Hangman, I'm guessing.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well let's get this going

Archer debut a bit low key
That tattoo is so bad
Nothing beats Jericho destroying the Bucks
Shida is carrying this division
I've never seen anyone lose as much charisma as they've gotten older as Daniels has
Fuck Marko Stunt
Is that douche who squeals from Private Party in the crowd? Is that Allie? She needs to shhh
Stunt making MJF look like shit. Yay.
#FuckDarbyAllin
So why has Baker been fake nice to Schiavone over the last few weeks? Did I miss something?
Big Swole looks even less Big next to Baker and is still barely swole
This absolutely 100% needs to be a squash match
Already gone on too long.
Private Party are so green. They just completely lack any selling/psychology and reasoning when in the ring. Athletic as hell, but they really could have used some time to develop.
Oh my god, they ran away from the best friends..
Moxley should never talk about being injured. He needs to not care about anything like being hurt. I really don't understand the Austin comparisons. His promos are good but the content is either corny or doesn't match his gimmick
Dustin hey? That's a bit of a let down
Why does Kenny always look like absolute shit?
Matt Jackson with the save? AEW is just not reaching the peaks it should be
Anyway, another good episode of AEW Dark. Nice of them to throw a bit of Jericho in to carry the show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was an exciting episode! 

My only real complaint is that there were a few too many tag matches, but everything was so wild and fun to watch, that it largely amounts to a nitpick. 

Awesome stuff.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> They do when you do them the right amount of times. I get that you're implying WWE's squash matches don't work and that's because they don't lead to anything. But AEW is the savior now and making those three dorks stand up to PAC and the Lucha bros doesn't put Death Triangle over, it makes everyone look pretty average.


Wasn’t thinking about WWE, but I’m glad you said it.

Anyway, I get the sense the Triangle has more to do with starting a trios division than a dominant group.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

2 big brawls to end both shows. Like Ciampa and Gargano more sense big show ending brawls are slightly more fresh on NXT.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solid show though, now back to Ori and The Will of The Wisps


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chair headshots....love it.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a very good show, not their best by any stretch but some great matches, good promos and vignettes, Lance Archers debut and some development in the IC/Elite feud heading into Blood and guts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I'm sure he did lol. For whatever reason a lot of folk absolutely hate squash matches and DQ finishes lol


Instead let's exhaust the roster by fighting each other a million times lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Chair headshots....love it.


Why?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DOTL said:


> Wasn’t thinking about WWE, but I’m glad you said it.
> 
> Anyway, I get the sense the Triangle has more to do with starting a trios division than a dominant group.


Ooh how vague.

Nobody is dominant, don't you get it? Nobody can look better than anybody and everyone gets a participation medal. AEW is the wrestling equivalent of a school sports day. Everyone gets an award and there are no winners leaving most people wondering why they are bothering..


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Not a bad show. I'm going to need that Death Triangle theme as soon as possible.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Moxley promos are so...oddly put together.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Why?


Lol who doesn't love a great chair shot to the head? Takes you back to the glory days of wrestling. As long as they ALWAYS get their hands up and protect themselves, we should see more of it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol who doesn't love a great chair shot to the head? Takes you back to the glory days of wrestling. As long as they ALWAYS get their hands up and protect themselves, we should see more of it.


Probably people who care about the well-being of those who entertain us and know they aren't really necessary to push a story forward.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Hangman's intensity and facial look during his matches reminds me of Chris Benoit. If Benoit was taller and a cowboy, he would be Hangman Page.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wasn't feeling this episode tonight but not every show can't be a homerun.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Probably people who care about the well-being of those who entertain us and know they aren't really necessary to push a story forward.


Like I said, if their hands are up its no big deal. Jericho's chair shots tonight were completely safe. Its not like he was swinging like an MLB player. Let's not over-react or be overly sensitive when the situation doesn't call for it. If this was like the Shawn Spears-Cody situation or if it was un-protected like back in the 90's, thats a different story, but its 2020 and the game is different. AEW got shit for that unprotected shot and learned their lesson. Thats why you saw Hangman and Matt Jackson both protect themselves tonight. They aren't necessary but they sure are entertaining. Its one of the things that made wrestling fun to watch growing up. Chair shots never were meant to move a story forward (unless its a Con-chair-to), not even in the 90's. They were always there just as the "devastating" spot or the weapon of choice in a No DQ match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Like I said, if their hands are up its no big deal. Jericho's chair shots tonight were completely safe. Its not like he was swinging like an MLB player. Let's not over-react or be overly sensitive when the situation doesn't call for it. If this was like the Shawn Spears-Cody situation or if it was un-protected like back in the 90's, thats a different story, but its 2020 and the game is different. AEW got shit for that unprotected shot and learned their lesson. Thats why you saw Hangman and Matt Jackson both protect themselves tonight. They aren't necessary but they sure are entertaining. And entertainment is what we are all here for.


Who is over reacting? I just asked why. I also said they weren't necessary. It's just a weird thing to pop for when a chair to the back would have sufficed.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Kind of a meh show for me. Nothing bad outside of Stunt and Janela, while most other aspects of the show were solid but not overly amazing. I am looking forward to next week though, so AEW did their job in that regard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Who is over reacting? I just asked why. I also said they weren't necessary. It's just a weird thing to pop for when a chair to the back would have sufficed.


Honestly, I think we see enough of that. A chair shot to the back doesn't really do anything for the moment anymore. It's been reduced to the effectiveness of a kendo stick seeing as WWE does it so often. Then talent just get up like they weren't repeatedly beaten with it. I remember at WM17 when Stone Cold beat the shit out of The Rock in the main event with a steel chair to the back multiple times and it kept him down for the 3. You won't see that these days. Roman Reigns for example would still kick out at 2 lol. Even the women no sell those back shots to an extent now. A chair shot to the head will make you perk up and say "Oh shit", because it doesn't happen all the time. It also keeps you down. (at least in AEW's case so far) You know that in AEW if there was a shot to the head with a chair during a match, the match would be very close to ending. I think Tonights segment came off better with the head shots as opposed to the back shots and made Inner Circle look more dangerous.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Ooh how vague.
> 
> Nobody is dominant, don't you get it? Nobody can look better than anybody and everyone gets a participation medal. AEW is the wrestling equivalent of a school sports day. Everyone gets an award and there are no winners leaving most people wondering why they are bothering..


I get it, but what good is a dominant trio when you don’t have a viable trios division? If all your groups are getting squashed by this group who’s left to make the group actually matter?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Call me a mark, but I am SO glad I accidentally stumbled upon AEW! Like I said in another post, a lot going on personally and had stopped watching WWE a few years ago when I was working 100 hours and didn't feel like tuning in just to see Cena, Bryan, the Shield and the Bellas every week. In 5 days, I have gone through every Dynamite, Revolution, most of the Road To's, and some other things here and there. By the way, even though I have DirecTV, I got a VPN and purchased AEW Plus with Fite TV. It is SO SO worth it for 2 reasons: 1. occasionally, you have GOLD during the commercial breaks (as much as I love seeing Jericho troll the audience, MJF kiss the girls, and Cody pump up the crowd, my favorite is still JR noticing the scantily-clad girls coming down the ramp for a promo "Holy shit! What is that?" 2. PPVs about half the price as they would be normally.

Anyways, my first show live.

First, if you haven't watched the pre-show, it is fantastic. I've read this whole thread and gathered that JJ and PP aren't very popular; however, hope you like this. Joey corpses and the interview goes COMPLETELY off the rails, including an F-bomb. Shida and Statlander did great as well!





*Opening: *Nothing unexpected
*Cody vs Ortiz*: Great match! I liked Cody a lot during his Legacy, Dashing Cody, and whatever the hell you call the run he had where he wore the mask days. I always felt he was underused, but nothing has prepared me for what I've seen from him in AEW! It's also really great to see someone who has been shit on time and time again stand up, do something about it, and thrive. I also really enjoy Santana and Ortiz. The tag team is so full right now, but I can see them doing great things. Particularly Santana. He has so much charisma and presence. During Jericho's entrance at Revolution, my attention was completely drawn to him bouncing up and down with the bandana around his face, nodding and shaking his arms. He sold the importance of the match to me. But I digress. 
*Lance Archer and Jake Roberts: *I honestly can't remember him from his time in WWE. However, he looks like a beast. I also really like how subtle AEW is working him into the show.
*The Inner Circle attacks Matt and the aftermath: *I would have liked something a little more realistic, but I just tried to put myself back in childhood shoes where everything was real.
*Shida/Statlander vs Rose/Priestly: *Sorry, had to feed and take the dogs out, so missed it all. I've never been much for women's wrestling, but I have liked most of what I've seen so far, especially Shida and Sakazaki and I hope they sign Abadon. Rose is great on the mic.
*Christopher Daniels: *Good psych-out. The way the video was shot, I legitimately thought he was going to announce himself as the EO. 
*JE vs MJF & BBB: *Good match for what it was. I really appreciate an underdog and I'm glad the crowd is behind him, but I just can't take Marko seriously. Having him pinned was the right thing to do. Like I said, a good match, but Marko and BBB kept it from being a great one.
*Darby's segment and the Britt vs Swole promo: *I REALLY like Darby's originality and ring style!! I wish I wouldn't have read old threads and saw where he was bragging on Jericho's podcast about paying a homeless guy $3 to stick his head in a waste-filled toilet and videotaping it. Bleh. Brit and Swole: Meh.
*Death Triangle vs Death Oreo (again, watch the pre-show): *I know a lot of people were unhappy and think of Death Oreo as geeks. I wasn't sold on Janella, but he has all my respect after the Dark match with Omega. I also hope for really great things from PP. Except for the shriek that Isiah Cassidy does than annoy the crap out of me, they're one of the teams that keep me glued to the edge of my seat. While I was disappointed they fell in the ratings this week, I can see that they definitely need work; however, I don't feel making them jobbers is the right thing to do. Death Triangle is going to do amazing things, that is obvious. The tag team division is wide enough for everyone.
*Dustin Rhodes revealed as Hangman's partner and The Exalted One to be revealed next week: *REALLY?! To both points. I love Dustin, but the way they build the match up made me think something huge was going to happen. Likewise, TEO is just starting to piss me off. Every week is next week apparently.
*JR & Jon Moxley segment: *Just like Jack Swagger, I loathed Dean Ambrose. But I've come around on both. I think they still need work (especially Hager when it comes to in-ring work, but I do enjoy his silent bits or the one-syllable pirate imitations). Interested to see what they do with Moxley. I also read an interview with Jericho earlier where he said he worked his Fozzy tour around AEW. If that's true and he's not going on leave, I'm curious why they had him drop the belt so early.
*Main Event: *Page is the person that I'm most impressed with (that I wasn't already familiar with). He's going to do great things in the AEW. Dustin also continues to wow me, considering his age. Jericho and Guevera can do no wrong. Thought the ending was a bit much, as we had opened the show with a mob beating.

Still, overall a great show and grateful to everyone involved for renewing my passion for the industry. Thanks for letting me ramble, guys!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, am I the only one that thinks they’re angling to have Moxley in the cage replacing Nick Jackson? Would make for a great bit of tension with Page and Matt Jackson, Omega and Moxley all having to work towards a common goal.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bdon said:


> So, am I the only one that thinks they’re angling to have Moxley in the cage replacing Nick Jackson? Would make for a great bit of tension with Page and Matt Jackson, Omega and Moxley all having to work towards a common goal.


I am seeing Dustin Rhodes. He even replaced omega as hangman's partner, that's a tease to me. And he is kinda a part of the elite at this point


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

punkypower said:


> First, if you haven't watched the pre-show, it is fantastic. I've read this whole thread and gathered that JJ and PP aren't very popular; however, hope you like this. Joey corpses and the interview goes COMPLETELY off the rails, including an F-bomb. Shida and Statlander did great as well!


Janela is a dumbass for not putting enough time in the gym. Dudes charismatic as fuck, all he has to do is get in a better shape.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Uneventful show, most matches were good fun but other than Archer's debut the show was just there. Kinda like an extended DARK episode w/ hot crowd.
This coronavirus situation is the absolute worst, unfortunately the wrestling biz is going to be affected as well as the rest of the world.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm going to have to repeat myself nearly every week in these threads but get marko stunt the fuck away from an aew ring, it's embarrassing, the guy is legit a borderline dwarf and kills all suspense and match enjoyment.

It may have worked in a comic book style world of lucha underground but when a wrestling show is trying to portray some forms of realism you cant have a dwarf putting up a competitive fight against 6 foot guys that are booked as main event guys.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dizzie said:


> I'm going to have to repeat myself nearly every week in these threads but get marko stunt the fuck away from an aew ring, it's embarrassing, the guy is legit a borderline dwarf and kills all suspense and match enjoyment.
> 
> It may have worked in a comic book style world of lucha underground but when a wrestling show is trying to portray some forms of realism you cant have a dwarf putting up a competitive fight against 6 foot guys that are booked as main event guys.


He didn’t put up a competitive fight. I do agree though.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> I'm going to have to repeat myself nearly every week in these threads but get marko stunt the fuck away from an aew ring, it's embarrassing, the guy is legit a borderline dwarf and kills all suspense and match enjoyment.
> 
> It may have worked in a comic book style world of lucha underground but when a wrestling show is trying to portray some forms of realism you cant have a dwarf putting up a competitive fight against 6 foot guys that are booked as main event guys.


But, but...he's living his dream!!!


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> He didn’t put up a competitive fight. I do agree though.


Against the likes of Jericho he did at times and there are other examples in past matches, the guy is not even well built or some brilliant high flying lucha style wrestler either, he's just a limited shit wrestler.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dizzie said:


> Against the likes of Jericho he did at times and there are other examples in past matches, the guy is not even well built or some brilliant high flying lucha style wrestler either, he's just a limited shit wrestler.


He’s never been booked strongly; there’s always some fuckery. I just hope AEW realise how limited this gimmick is, and once Luchasaurus and jungle boy become singles competitors, he’s gone from the company.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> He’s never been booked strongly; there’s always some fuckery. I just hope AEW realise how limited this gimmick is, and once Luchasaurus and jungle boy become singles competitors, he’s gone from the company.


Don't count on it, AEW just signed Luther to a contract even though the Nightmare Collective is no longer a thing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> Don't count on it, AEW just signed Luther to a contract even though the Nightmare Collective is no longer a thing.


This is why business and friendship need to be separated. They are just too “nice”

I guess if it’s pay per appearance, it’s fine. It’s not like WWE where these stars are exclusive.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

He signed a wrestler/backstage deal. Jericho said he'll work "in the office". Kinda like Nakazawa, Cutler, etc...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Given the way things are going with NBA and NHL suspending their seasons, this might be the last Dynamite for a while.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> He didn’t put up a competitive fight. I do agree though.


lol he literally stomped the shit out of mjf stone cold style


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Janela is a dumbass for not putting enough time in the gym. Dudes charismatic as fuck, all he has to do is get in a better shape.


This guy is not charismatic in the slightest. He really just comes across as annoying and corny. His promos are so cheesy, not unlike the scripted wwe garbage


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not sure how anyone can classify Janela as charismatic. He's the definition of a geek.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Britt Baker is an absolute jewel for this company.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> This guy is not charismatic in the slightest. He really just comes across as annoying and corny. His promos are so cheesy, not unlike the scripted wwe garbage


Not to mention he is someone that takes pride in the fact that he has zero formal training.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Given the way things are going with NBA and NHL suspending their seasons, this might be the last Dynamite for a while.


khans should test everyone at the entrance 

buy a dynamite ticket, get tested for free. what's better than that?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Did you guys catch the "Dynamite" Control Center earlier today? Jenn Decker is really getting more comfortable in her role. I loved her line about MJF: "God, it's like he has a different T-shirt for every occasion. It's like we're a T-shirt company or something...." (Followed by a knowing look staring into the camera)
> 
> That was great!


I am genuinely in love with her
Would be great to see more of her on tv


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Some thoughts: 

- Murderhawk has debuted, alongside Jake the Snake.

- The attack on Nick Jackson seemed Attitude era-like.

- Daniels parody of the Dark Order was fun.

- A brief feud between Bea Priestly and Nyla Rose might be interesting, although I'll be paying more attention to Priestly's Stardom work from now on.

- I look forward to Butcher and the Blade matches now. Congrats AEW. You’ve managed to get me to care, be interested, and look forward to matches involving Braxton Sutter.

- I enjoyed the Janela/Private Party vs Death Triangle. May be partially because it was a trios match with lucha flavour, meaning the spots done by Lucha Bros and Private Party had a purpose behind them instead of being done for the sake of being done.

- Sit down interview with JR and Moxley was produced well.

- Seems like the dissention of the Elite is the real main story, not Inner Circle vs The Elite.

Far better episode than the previous week.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I enjoyed the show, but could do without the usual train wrecks...

Marko Stunt
Orange Cassidy
Private Party
Joey Janela

Personal preference and I know ten people will reply telling me OC is amazing and Janela is great or whatever. Nah. All 5 of these guys suck ass.

Rewatch the PP match and tell me if there a single wrestling move done by either of them. It’s literally ALL choreographed flips and nonsense. I just can’t.

Best part of the show was not having to see the Young Bucks in a match. Great stuff.


----------

